# Pine Valley Deer and Elk



## soccerscotty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm new to hunting the southern part of the state. Looking for any info on the Pine Valley area, as it looks like i'll be holding a deer tag for that unit. I figure I might as well Elk hunt the area too to scout for the deer hunt.

Are there any deer on the east side of pine mountain, up from Pintura and Browse? Also, I have heard about good stuff all the way out west along the border, any truth to that?

Any tips or help is appreciated, i'm not asking you to give up your sweet spot, just lead me in the right direction is all.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The Pine Valley is a really good unit for deer. Elk are very few and far between. Yes, there are deer up from Pintura and Browse. In fact, there are deer in Pintura and Browse. I would suggest hunting the Bumblebee area for deer. The area around Enterprise can be really good too!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah that ^^^^^^^


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep there's truth to everything you said and question you asked. PV is a great tag/unit and I doubt you'll see any Elk.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got the email, I'm hunting back home in Pine valley general deer, will be smoking the pole!

This was my second choice. Now I'm @3pts.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

soccerscott, 
people are right about what they speak. Are you a trophy hunter or hoping to take any legal buck?


----------



## soccerscotty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> soccerscott,
> people are right about what they speak. Are you a trophy hunter or hoping to take any legal buck?


I'll be with my old man this year. First time we will have both been carrying a tag in 5 or 6 years. We'll likely pass on anything little on opening morning first thing, but not opposed to shooting a 3 point mid-week, or a 2 point on the last weekend. Not really looking for a trophy, but i'll be up scouting since PV is so close to home, so hoping I can track down where the big guys are.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

soccerscotty21 said:


> I'll be with my old man this year. First time we will have both been carrying a tag in 5 or 6 years. We'll likely pass on anything little on opening morning first thing, but not opposed to shooting a 3 point mid-week, or a 2 point on the last weekend. Not really looking for a trophy, but i'll be up scouting since PV is so close to home, so hoping I can track down where the big guys are.


The East side of Pine Valley has very low deer numbers and is a pretty tuff place to hunt. 
PM me and I can give you some areas where the deer migrate in the fall.


----------

